# Can Vinyl Cutter cut transfer paper?



## dice0126 (Jun 12, 2006)

When I asked the question of cutter to some ebay company, I got replied
"you can try this, but you paper need backing sheet, so when cutting it will 
not separate into pieces." 

Is that true of all vinyl cutter? even Roland GX-24?
If I need backing sheet, what kind of backing sheet I need?

Thank you


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

dice0126 said:


> When I asked the question of cutter to some ebay company, I got replied
> "you can try this, but you paper need backing sheet, so when cutting it will
> not separate into pieces."
> 
> ...


Typical vinyl cuttures cut sign vinyl and heatpress vinyl with a backing carrier sheet. The vinyl is then weeded, meaning all excess vinyl is removed from the carrier and the design is left on the backing sheet. If you set your blade downforce pressure to high you will cut through the vinyl and carrier sheet and this is a no no. You will ruin the blade very quickly and chew up the cutting base of the plotter.


----------



## dice0126 (Jun 12, 2006)

Yes, I thought about that. I have two idea for cutting paper.

1. Solution of paper separately,
do cut 98% of image instead of 100%.
So, leave two small uncut part in image.. then take out the image manually with knife later.

2. backing sheet.
Since there is no backing sheet,
face upside down of vinyl ( I will buy anyway)
place the paper on the top of backside vinyl and put them together into cutter.
Then cutter will cut image without damage machine.

If that is make sense, please let me know.


----------



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

Yeah it makes sence. Im not sure that it will work though. It might not cut the paper smoothly, and it may not feed through the cutter properly. If you try it, let us know if it works.


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

There is a sticky mylar masking material available for what your describing. Basically, you take your fabric, film or paper and squeegee it onto a sticky plastic sheet, then feed through the cutter. Only cutting through the top layer. Trying to die cut (or cut completely through) a material will wear and tear on the blade & cutting strip and still won't produce quality results. This information is for a roll style cutter, flatbeds and lasers will do what you're looking for.


----------



## dice0126 (Jun 12, 2006)

I am almost giving up to use vinyl cutter for trimming paper.
I have last idea. 
Such as
Roland sells ColorCAMM Fabric Transfer Material. Since this material has backing sheet and cuttable by machine, I am interested of using it.

Is this material printable with any normal inkjet printer or only Roland printer can do?

Thank you


----------



## dbamuti (Apr 22, 2010)

Trying to see if this thread is answering what I need. If anyone can put it into plain english that would be great. Feel free to talk at me like I am in kindergarten. (which for all intents and purposes I am here)
Can a little vinyl cutter cut out a design from inserting a regular heat transfer paper into it?
Went to Long Beach Trade Show. asked ten people and got different answers but never saw anything but vinyl rolls inserted into a cutter.
Thanks!!! D


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

The vinyl cutters that can cut transfers are the ones with an optic eye for contour cutting. An example of such a cutter is the Roland GX-24.


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

For any material that does not have a backing sheet, you need a carrier sheet like Josh said above to avoid damage to your blade and cutting strip. Purchase them from preferred vendor list to the left.


----------



## dbamuti (Apr 22, 2010)

MotoskinGraphix said:


> The vinyl cutters that can cut transfers are the ones with an optic eye for contour cutting. An example of such a cutter is the Roland GX-24.


Thank you very much!!!!!
D


----------



## vgary (Mar 31, 2010)

Where can you get carrier sheets? Or the above mentioned mylar sheets?


----------



## saypromos (Oct 17, 2010)

*Re:Interested in a contour vinyl cutter?*

Hi, everyone, I am interested in a contour vinyl cutter that can contour cut, cut twill, transfer paper, cadcut type material. 

Looking through the treads there seems to be alot about the Roland. I am a promotional products distibutor and so i contract out most of my work. On the other hand I want a reliable cutter that would allow me to do short run (get in the door or sample jobs). So i don't think I want to pay Roland type money. 

What can the group recomment for a 28" cutter.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

I have a GCC Smart Cutter Pro 24. It has the optical eye. I contour cut my transfers regularly. Takes a little bit of experimenting to get it right. I "fool" it so that I can use the 8x11 paper and do a larger design than described in the instructions thus not wasting paper.


----------



## saypromos (Oct 17, 2010)

so how long have you had it and how long did it take you to figure it out? Will it cut twill?


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

I have had my system for about a year. I took a little while to get the contour figured out as the instructions that I had were not correct. It was not my main focus so only worked at it when I had time. I use SCPro2 from DAS as my cutter program. Cutting twill if you are going to combine it with embroidery does require knowledge of both programs unless you buy some of the programs that combine the two. IF you are going to stitch around using a regular sewing machine, then you cut it just like vinyl. There is a learning curve to it all.


----------



## laz0924 (Jun 25, 2009)

I have a Seiki 870T cutter and it is about 300.00 the software flexi 8.6 does the contour cutting on dark transfer paper no problem. The problem I do have is if the image is separate and not all one piece, this is what I did.
contour cut the image then weed the parts not printed leaving the image and backing in place, then squeeged a piece of mask from imprintables warehouse but was unable to remove the backing from the image leaving it on the mask to keep the image together and heat press on to garment. The girl at imprintables said it would work but did not. so still no solution and a roll of mask sitting there.


----------



## Rayco (Jan 1, 2009)

jean518 said:


> I have a GCC Smart Cutter Pro 24. It has the optical eye. I contour cut my transfers regularly. Takes a little bit of experimenting to get it right. I "fool" it so that I can use the 8x11 paper and do a larger design than described in the instructions thus not wasting paper.


I have the Roland GX24 cutter. Q: Can you print and cut a design that is bigger than 8.5x11?
---I'd like to cut out designs/logos for the back of a shirt/jacket, but they are more like 10-11" wide. I can't seem to get the cut studio software to print/cut anything that big. 
---Any work-a-rounds or other software? Or am I not using the Roland software correctly?

Any help would be much appreciated. 
Thanks


----------



## nitewalker (Jan 27, 2010)

Yes, the GX-24 can do what you're asking, but it's not a printer. You need to set up in cutstudio print cut mode, and once there set up the printing setup to the page size you're trying to use.

Also, I know some transfer sheets have backing. 3G jet opaque does, not sure about jpss.
Here's a video of 3G jet opaque being contour cut with a Graphtec CE5000-60.


----------



## Rayco (Jan 1, 2009)

nitewalker said:


> Yes, the GX-24 can do what you're asking, but it's not a printer. You need to set up in cutstudio print cut mode, and once there set up the printing setup to the page size you're trying to use.
> 
> Also, I know some transfer sheets have backing. 3G jet opaque does, not sure about jpss.
> Here's a video of 3G jet opaque being contour cut with a Graphtec CE5000-60.



YOU ARE AWESOME!!! Thanks a million! I figured there had to be a way, but for the life of me I couldn't find it.
Once I choose my printer and paper size, then it'll let me move the registration marks to the maximum for that paper size. Works like a charm.
Thanks,
Phil


----------



## nitewalker (Jan 27, 2010)

No problem, glad to help.


----------



## huntak (Feb 10, 2011)

vgary said:


> Where can you get carrier sheets? Or the above mentioned mylar sheets?


I apologize for this thread dredge, but I'm looking for the same information. I'm looking to make mylar stencils with my vinyl cutter and am wondering if this is possible with some mylar and a carrier sheet....


----------



## VISTAVILLA (Aug 7, 2016)

Hi VistaV here. Is it that you print the image on your inkjet printer with transfer paper first then cut it out with your vinyl plotter machine? I too have a GCC Expert II LX cutter.


----------



## RumSlush (Dec 4, 2015)

I was able to cut transfer paper with no problem using a Cricut sticky mat available at Joannes fabric, Amazon or anywhere they sell Cricut home cutting machines. Put my 8 /12" x 11" paropy transfer paper on sticky mat and covered exposed glue area on mat with strips of paper so rollers on titan 3 cutter would not get glue on them. Set my blade force around 42 and it worked like a charm. Cut through just transfer and barely touched the Cricut mat. Using "bar code" contour cut feature works great.
the sticky mats come in 12x12" and 12"x24". Fairly quick and easy solution. Of course this works best with design that is easy to contour cut without having large areas of transparent "glue" from transfer all over the place.


----------

